# today in pre 33 hunting history



## thehugheseum (Nov 30, 2012)

heres an offering from the bike gods this day


































i bought this for a fellow chum but by the time i shot these pics i had thoughts of maybe keeping it for my crapollection.............talk me out of it please


----------



## dave the wave (Nov 30, 2012)

you bought it for somebody else? well then you would be dishonest and going back on your word if you keep it for yourself.unless he doesn't pay up then you have a wonderful rare circa 1920 westfield bicycle that you can make into a indian if you find a sprocket and headbadge.


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 30, 2012)

Deleted by poster.


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 30, 2012)

thanks........yep my chum will get it,neither of us need it but the stupid things keep falling in our laps..........what are the thoughts on the handlebars?


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 30, 2012)

Deleted by poster.


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 30, 2012)

Deleted by poster.


----------



## pelletman (Nov 30, 2012)

Hurry up and sandblast it, or part it out!


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 30, 2012)

blasted............parted out.........and now in the rain.............repatina'd..............


----------



## jkent (Nov 30, 2012)

..................................................................................................


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 30, 2012)

cant you read? its being parted out


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 30, 2012)

thehugheseum said:


> cant you read? its being parted out




Dang, now that was rude!!!!!!!! I feel like I wasted my time trying to help out on your question & bike.


----------



## jpromo (Nov 30, 2012)

jkent said:


> But hey if neither one of you want it / need it  I'll buy it !!! Just shoot me up
> my email is jkent00@hotmail.com




lol, you seem to have criss-crossed some idioms. Go with 'hit me up' or 'shoot me a message'. Drugs are bad :o


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 30, 2012)

Gary Mc said:


> Dang, now that was rude!!!!!!!! I feel like I wasted my time trying to help out on your question & bike.




You did.

Some folks just see these "stupid things" as money and ask questions only to maximize revenue.

There really isn't much solution except we have to find them first.

Chris


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 30, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> You did.
> 
> Some folks just see these "stupid things" as money and ask questions only to maximize revenue.
> 
> ...




Amen Chris!!!!!!


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 30, 2012)

part it out.............shoot it up...............eh,you guys are too easy


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 30, 2012)

thehugheseum said:


> part it out.............shoot it up...............eh,you guys are too easy




We might be too easy, but with your rude behavior you will now find at least a few less people willing to spend their valuable time to help on your questions about bikes you find so best of luck.


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 30, 2012)

inflection is so unpredictable to interperate especially via internerd...........funny how so many are quick to be on the defensive..........cheer up charlie


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 30, 2012)

thehugheseum said:


> inflection is so unpredictable to interperate especially via internerd...........funny how so many are quick to be on the defensive..........cheer up charlie




I find that adding a smiley or wink face helps others to know I'm *kidding*
I sure thought your comment was out of line and rude too. Way to make friends!  (see the wink?)
Darcie


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 30, 2012)

I've dealt with this A-hole before too.

He's a jerk. Not worth the time. If you

see a thread started by him, skip it.


----------



## pelletman (Dec 1, 2012)

Larmo63 said:


> I've dealt with this A-hole before too.
> 
> He's a jerk. Not worth the time. If you
> 
> see a thread started by him, skip it.




Jeez, don't you guys recognize sarcasm when you see it!?  Nobody is parting out this bike.  The whole reason I said that was it is obviously a beautiful original bike that is being kept in one piece by someone who appreciates nice original bikes...


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 1, 2012)

pelletman said:


> Jeez, don't you guys recognize sarcasm when you see it!?  Nobody is parting out this bike.  The whole reason I said that was it is obviously a beautiful original bike that is being kept in one piece by someone who appreciates nice original bikes...




Pelletman, This is not about sarcasm or parting this bike, it's about simply *"cant you read?"* and his follow-up comments which did not help his case. There were many things that could have been said from a simple "just kidding" to a synopsis on sorry for the comment and I would have dropped it but he chose another route, his choice, so my choice is not to help people who tend to be cruel or rude in their comments to others without provocation.  The only reason I am giving this thread any more of my time is I saw your note, value your opinion, and wanted to be clear.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Dec 1, 2012)

My turn.  I've only been on this forum for two years.  I practice respect politeness and positivity, I've been amazed the amount of "above and beyond" help received.  If sarcasm is what this thread experienced, He should clarify.  
The ball is in your court.  Otherwise, you'll slowly be ignored.  Have a good day   (Darcie style)


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 1, 2012)

.............................<::>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 1, 2012)

serial number.............now with no sarcasm!


----------



## mre straightbar (Dec 1, 2012)

*wait for it        waitt for it*

Whaaa!
That is all


----------



## pelletman (Dec 1, 2012)

Gary Mc said:


> Pelletman, This is not about sarcasm or parting this bike, it's about simply *"cant you read?"* and his follow-up comments which did not help his case. There were many things that could have been said from a simple "just kidding" to a synopsis on sorry for the comment and I would have dropped it but he chose another route, his choice, so my choice is not to help people who tend to be cruel or rude in their comments to others without provocation.  The only reason I am giving this thread any more of my time is I saw your note, value your opinion, and wanted to be clear.




I took that for what it was, sarcasm, just as my comment was.  I certainly don't think he meant to be offensive.  I said what I said because I like originality to the point of if there is a shred of original finish on a bike I want to save it, and I hate to see bikes parted..

Can't we all just get along!?


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 1, 2012)

i honestly was just being sarcastic and frankly feel pity on those who couldnt comprehend that................

poopoo on the fake drama,how bout some bike guruage?  

anybody up to deciphering the numbers?  

my #1 chum stopped by and picked it up.............made him even preserve the dust


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 3, 2012)

Maybe it is my interpretation of someone through such a form as the computer keyboard.


----------



## Iverider (Dec 4, 2012)

Yes, but we've all heard or said "Nice Ass!" before haven't we?


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 4, 2012)

i love it...........i have sold hundreds of vintage porsche/vw cars and motorcycles/bikes worldwide.............i have yet to have a bad experience in doing so................but its important to realize that no matter what you do if you alot of it or get really immersed in a certain genre................there will be those who you cannot please....................i see this weird phenomenon in all collecting.......................no matter what there will be haters,our society thrives on it........unfortunate but true,we for the most part would like to see someone fail rather than succeed,it doesnt make us look very healthy 

     life is short,no sense in being a hater...............hating really gets you nowhere

  larmo,i have no idea who you are but i got nuthin but love for ya,same to the others who have decided they dont like me

  now how about that serial number on my chums bike in this thread?


----------



## Iverider (Dec 4, 2012)

If you use only three "..." dots between things to represent a pause, you're ok in my book...oh...give me that barndoor?





thehugheseum said:


> i love it...........i have sold hundreds of vintage porsche/vw cars and motorcycles/bikes worldwide.............i have yet to have a bad experience in doing so................but its important to realize that no matter what you do if you alot of it or get really immersed in a certain genre................there will be those who you cannot please....................i see this weird phenomenon in all collecting.......................no matter what there will be haters,our society thrives on it........unfortunate but true,we for the most part would like to see someone fail rather than succeed,it doesnt make us look very healthy
> 
> life is short,no sense in being a hater...............hating really gets you nowhere
> 
> ...


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 4, 2012)

...................never giving up on the dots!  the barndoor is yours,refinance your house,lets get it in your hands!


----------



## Iverider (Dec 4, 2012)

Ha...maybe.



thehugheseum said:


> ...................never giving up on the dots!  the barndoor is yours,refinance your house,lets get it in your hands!


----------



## mre straightbar (Dec 4, 2012)

*hugheseum my ex employer didnt like you to much*



thehugheseum said:


> i love it...........i have sold hundreds of vintage porsche/vw cars and motorcycles/bikes worldwide.............i have yet to have a bad experience in doing so................but its important to realize that no matter what you do if you alot of it or get really immersed in a certain genre................there will be those who you cannot please....................i see this weird phenomenon in all collecting.......................no matter what there will be haters,our society thrives on it........unfortunate but true,we for the most part would like to see someone fail rather than succeed,it doesnt make us look very healthy
> 
> life is short,no sense in being a hater...............hating really gets you nowhere
> 
> ...




must be a reason for that
i dont care  just wonderin why
hint NOR cal-Z.


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 9, 2012)

went and played with some of my chums toys and checked on the cycle collection...........i was impressed


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 9, 2012)

this dinosaur was in the collection............the grandad of motorwheels


----------



## bud poe (Dec 9, 2012)

*!!!*
Is that the Wall motorwheel?  Side mount or what?  
Yer chum is killing it....


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 10, 2012)

yessir...........wall motorwheel,heres another monster that was there


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 11, 2012)

heres another


----------



## F4iGuy (Dec 12, 2012)

Looks like some actual barn finds...


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 12, 2012)

more like barn collection,hes got a really cool bike barn


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 13, 2012)

this is one of my favorites.......love a sweaty original


----------



## pelletman (Dec 13, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 14, 2012)

thanks it is nice,not mine i wish it was........heres another from my main chum


----------

